# Win 7 drivers for HP Envy H8-1427



## johndoe51992

I am a newbie with computers. I downgraded from Win 8 to Win 7. I am looking for the drivers of the PC that are compatible with Win 7. The HP site doesn't contain any win 7 compatible drivers. Can I download drivers for another HP envy model that are win 7 compatible and have the same motherboard? So can I download say the drivers for this pc: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=5288217

This is the pc that I have: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=5296880

Thanks, 
John


----------



## Havoc

Ok, You will need to look at the Motherboard and get it Make and model Number, Then look to see if you can find the right drivers... If you installed Windows 7 already, Then what drivers are Missing ?


----------



## johndoe51992

PCI simple communications Controller

pci ven_8086&dev_1e3a&subsys_2ad5103c&rev_04



SM Bus controller

pci ven_8086&dev_1e22&subsys_2ad5103c&rev_04



USB Controller

pci ven_8086&dev_1e31&subsys_2ad5103c&rev_04



Ethernet 

pci ven_1969&dev_1091&subsys_2ad5103c&rev_08



Need them ASAP


----------



## johndoe51992

The motherboard is IPMMB-FM (Formosa) but I can't find anything. Not sure how I can go about finding drivers. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## StrangleHold

With 7 really probably all you need is the updated video driver. Is it using the onboard or does it have a video card installed?


----------



## Havoc

I would go to HP website and steal drivers from a HP desktop that is close to yours but running Windows 7..


----------



## johnb35

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect

Run that utility to install the first 3 drivers.

To install the atheros lan device, go here.

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...?driverId=YN802&osCode=W764&fileId=2987856163

Even though its dell, it should still install the driver for it.


----------



## Havoc

@johnb35 ...
Nice find , Allot of Dell drivers Will work in other make and Models of Different computers,I have used them before..


----------



## johndoe51992

The ethernet controller by Dell worked fine. But I dont get how the Intel driver update works. I ran it and at the end all I get is a list that can expand. I get the following error for every drive detected: this device is unsupported. Also, is intel chipset software installation important? that's the only thing that is empty. Also, my main goal is to get a dpm-usb driver for an instrument I want to connect to my pc.


----------



## johnb35

You need the chipset drivers and the Intel management engine software.  Since you have the lan driver installed, update the drivers manually by pointing the update to windows update and see if it can get the drivers for you.  If not, try the windows 8 drivers to see if they will install.


----------

